
MongoDB (is) For Rubyists - r11t
http://www.slideshare.net/kbanker/mongodb-is-for-rubyists-boston-ruby
======
abdels
here's a link to a related talk given by Daniel Lucraft during the Ruby Manor
2009 on how #SongKick denormalised their rails application to make it more
responsive using MongoDB. Interesting stuff.

~~~
abdels
oops!! forgot the link. here it is:
[http://github.com/danlucraft/presentations/raw/master/denorm...](http://github.com/danlucraft/presentations/raw/master/denormalizing.pdf)

------
mark_l_watson
Nice presentation!

Sorry that this is little off topic, but: MongoDB is released under the AGPL.
As a MongoDB user, I have been fine with this because I always use mongodb as-
is as a service, and will probably never want to modify it. Question though:
why is it a big deal that MySQL be available with commercial licenses as long
as it is used as a service, and there are non-GPL client libraries available?
I asked this question before, but did not receive very many replies. The
bruhaha over the Oracle Sun acquisition made me think more about this.

------
javery
Looks like a good intro presentation to MongoDB, but I must say the slides
themselves are absolutely beautiful and well done.

